# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  قضية رقم 1 لسنة 7  قضائية  المحكمة العليا "تفسير"

## هيثم الفقى

*نص الحكم*
------------------
*باسم الشعب**المحكمة العليا**بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة أول يناير سنة 1977م.*
*برئاسة السيد المستشار / بدوى إبراهيم حمودة                         رئيس المحكمة*
*وحضور السادة المستشارين : محمد عبد الوهاب خليل وعمر حافظ شريف وبهجت محمود عتيبة نواب رئيس المحكمة وعلى أحمد كامل ، وأبو بكر محمد عطيه الوكيلين بالمحكمة والمستشار ومحمد فهمى حسن عشرى.                                               أعضاء*
*وحضور السيد المستشار / محمد كمال محفوظ                           المفوض*
*وحضور السيد / سيد عبد البارى إبراهيم                                  أمين السر*
*أصدرت الحكم الآتى**فى طلب التفسير المقيد بجدول المحكمة العليا برقم 1 لسنة 7 قضائية عليا          " تفسير ".*
*" الوقائع "**          ورد إلى المحكمة فى السادس والعشرين من شهر يونيو سنة 1976 كتاب وزير العدل فى شأن تفسير قانون تصحيح أوضاع العاملين المدنيين بالدولة والقطاع العام الصادر بالقانون رقم 11 لسنة 1975، وقد جاء به أن هذا القانون ينص فى المادة الرابعة منه على " أن يعمل بأحكام الفصلين الثالث والرابع من القانون المرافق والجداول الملحقة به حتى 31 من ديسمبر سنة 1975..."، كما ينص فى المادة التاسعة على أن " ينشر هذا القانون فى الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به اعتباراً من 31 ديسمبر 1974". وقد ثار خلاف حول اشتراط وجود العامل فى الخدمة بإحدى الجهات التى تسرى عليها أحكام ذلك القانون فى 31 من ديسمبر 1974 كى يفيد من أحكام الفصلين الثالث والرابع منه.*
*          وقد أرفقت بالكتاب مذكرة شارحة أعدتها إدارة التشريع بوزارة العدل وصورة من كتاب وزير الدولة لشئون مجلس الوزراء والمتابعة والرقابة والتنمية الإدارية الموجه إلى وزير العدل فى 17 من مايو سنة 1976 بشأن عرض موضوع التفسير على المحكمة العليا وصورة من فتوى الجمعية العمومية لقسمى الفتوى والتشريع بمجلس الدولة الصادرة فى العاشر من شهر مارس سنة 1976 والتى أنتهت فيها إلى ضرورة وجود العامل فى الخدمة فى 31 من ديسمبر سنة 1974 للإفادة من أحكام الفصلين الثالث والرابع منه، وصورة من مذكرة الجهاز المركزى للتنظيم والإدارة فى الموضوع ذاته مؤرخة فى 17 من شهر يونيه سنة 1975.*
*          وقد قيد طلب التفسير فى جدول المحكمة رقم واحد لسنة 7 ق تفسير وتولت هيئة مفوضى الدولة إعداد تقرير برأيها ثم أحيل إلى المحكمة حيث نظر بجلسة 11 من شهر ديسمبر سنة 1976 وفيها أرجئ إصدار القرار إلى جلسة اليوم.*
*" المحكمة "**بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع الملاحظات والمداولة قانوناً.*
*من حيث إن الطلب قد استوفى الأوضاع المقررة قانوناً.*
*          ومن حيث إن وزير العدل يستفسر عما إذا كانت أحكام القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1975 بإصدار قانون تصحيح أوضاع العاملين المدنيين بالدولة والقطاع العام والقانون المرافق له تشترط فى العامل بإحدى الجهات التى يسرى عليها هذا القانون كى يفيد من أحكام الفصلين الثالث والرابع منه أن يكون موجودا بالخدمة فى 31 من ديسمبر سنة 1974 وهو تاريخ العمل بالقانون المذكور، أم أنه يكفى وجود العامل بالخدمة خلال مدة العمل بأحكام الفصلين المذكورين التى تنتهى فى 31 من ديسمبر سنة 1975 ولو لم يوجد بالخدمة فى 31 من ديسمبر سنة 1974.*
*          ومن حيث إن المادة الرابعة من القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1975 بإصدار قانون تصحيح أوضاع العاملين المدنيين بالدولة والقطاع العام تنص على أنه " يعمل بأحكام الفصلين الثالث والرابع من القانون المرافق والجداول الملحقة به حتى 31 ديسمبر سنة 1975.*
*          ويجب العمل بنظام توصيف وتقييم وترتيب الوظائف فى الجهات التى لم يتم فيها ذلك فى موعد غايته 31 من ديسمبر سنة 1976.*
*          ويراعى عند تطبيق هذا النظام عدم المساس بالفئة المالية أو المرتب المستحق للعامل تطبيقا لأحكام القانون المذكور" . كما تنص المادة التاسعة منه على أن " ينشر هذا القانون فى الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به اعتبارا من 31 ديسمبر 1974".*
*          ومن حيث إنه يبين من هذين النصيين أن العمل بقانون تصحيح أوضاع العاملين المدنيين بالدولة والقطاع العام يجرى اعتبارا من 31 من ديسمبر سنة 1974 وأن أحكام الفصلين الثالث والرابع منه وكذلك الجداول الملحقة به يعمل بها حتى 31 من ديسمبر سنة 1975.*
*          ومن حيث إنه يبين من استعراض أحكام هذين الفصلين أن أولهما وهو الفصل الثالث يعرض لتنظيم قواعد الترقية الحتمية والجوازية لقدامى العاملين ويتضمن ثلاث مواد هى المواد الخامسة عشرة والسادسة عشرة والسابعة عشرة وتنظم المادتان الخامسة عشرة والسادسة عشرة قواعد الترقيات الحتمية للعاملين الموجودين بالخدمة بوجه عام الذين استوفوا أو يستوفون المدد المحددة بالجداول المرفقة للقانون وتنظم المادة السابعة عشرة قواعد الترقيات الحتمية والجوازية لبعض فئات العاملين أما الفصل الرابع فقد تناول قواعد حساب مدد الخدمة السابقة ضمن المدة التى يتعين استيفاؤها لا ستحقاق الترقية الحتمية أو الجوازية تطبيقا للفصل الثالث المتقدم ذكره كما تناول الإجراءات التى تتبع لحساب هذه المدد.*
*          ومن حيث إن المادة الخامسة عشرة من القانون وهى أولى مواد الفصل الثالث الخاص بالترقيات والتى أرست الأصل الذى تقوم عليه هذه الترقيات تنص فى فقرتها الأولى على أنه:*
*          " يعتبر من أمضى أو يمضى من العاملين الموجودين بالخدمة إحدى المدد الكلية المحددة بالجداول المرافقة مرقى فى نفس مجموعته الوظيفية وذلك اعتبارا من أول الشهر التالى لاستكمال هذه المدة."*
*          ومن حيث إنه يتعين لبيان قصد الشارع من عبارة " العاملين الموجودين بالخدمة" الواردة فى صدر هذا النص استقصاء الأعمال التحضيرية لقانون تصحيح أوضاع العاملين المدنيين بالدولة والقطاع العام الصادر بالقانون رقم 11 لسنة 1975 منذ تقدمت به الحكومة مشروعا بقانون إلى مجلس الشعب حتى صدر به القانون فى تلك الصيغة النهائية.*
*          ومن حيث إنه يبين من الأعمال التحضيرية لهذا القانون أن الحكومة تقدمت إلى مجلس الشعب بمشروع قانون كان ينص فى الفقرة الأولى من المادة السابعة منه على ما يأتى"* 
*          " يرقى العاملون الموجودين بالخدمة وقت العمل بهذا القانون الذين أمضوا حتى 31 ديسمبر سنة 1974 المدد الكلية المحددة بالجداول المرافقة كل إلى الفئة الوظيفية التالية مباشرة لفئته الحالية، وذلك اعتبارا من 31 ديسمبر من السنة التى أتم فيها المدة الكلية المشار إليها" كما نصت المادة 24 من المشروع على أن يعمل به من 31 ديسمبر سنة 1974 وقد جاء بالمذكرة الإيضاحية المرافقة للمشروع تعليقا على هذا النص " أن المادة السابعة من المشروع نصت على ترقية العاملين الموجودين حاليا فى الخدمة فقضت بأن يرقى إلى الفئة المالية التالية للفئة التى يشغلها العامل وقت نفاذ هذا القانون .." وقد تحدد 31 ديسمبر تاريخاً للترقية بموجب هذا القانون تمشيا مع التاريخ الذى جرت الحكومة على تحديده لترقية العاملين من سنة 1968 حتى سنة 1973" وقد ألف مجلس الشعب لجنة مشتركة مؤلفة من أعضاء لجنة القوى العاملة ومكتبى اللجنة التشريعية ولجنة الخطة والموازنة لدراسة هذا المشروع فانتهت إلى تعديل بعض نصوصه ومنها نص المادة السابعة سالفة الذكر حيث عدلته تعديلا لفظيا لم يتناول مدلوله وذلك على النحو الذى صدر به القانون بعد إقراره من مجلس الشعب وقد أصبح رقمها بعد التعديل المادة الخامسة عشرة من القانون ونظرا لإجراء هذه التعديلات فى مشروع الحكومة سواء من جانب اللجنة أو من جانب مجلس الشعب فقد أعدت اللجنة المشتركة مذكرة إيضاحية شاملة حلت محل المذكرة التى رافقت مشروع الحكومة وجاء بهذه المذكرة تعليقا على ذلك النص " ونصت المادة 15 من المشروع بأن يعتبر من أمضى أو يمضى من العاملين الموجودين بالخدمة وقت العمل بالمشروع – أى الموجودين فى 31 من ديسمبر سنة 1974إحدى المدد الكلية المحددة بالجداول المرافقة مرقى فى نفس مجموعته الوظيفية وذلك اعتبارا من أول الشهر التالى لاستكمال هذه المدة."*
*          ومن حيث إنه يبين مما تقدم أن الشارع قد أفصح عما يعنيه بعبارة " العاملين الموجودين بالخدمة" الذين يفيدون من أحكام الفصلين الثالث والرابع من القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1975 المشار إليه وذلك فى جميع المراحل التى مر بها هذا التشريع منذ بدأ مشروعا بقانون تقدمت به الحكومة إلى مجلس الشعب حتى استوى قانونا أقره مجلس الشعب سواء أكان ذلك فى نصوص التشريع أو فى مذكراته الايضاحية وكان قصده بينا فى أنه يعنى العاملين الموجودين فى الخدمة وقت العمل بالقانون وهو يوم 31 من ديسمبر سنة 1974. ولا يؤثر فى هذا النظر أن نص المادة الخامسة عشرة من القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1975 قد جاء خلوا من عبارة " وقت العمل بالقانون " الواردة بمشروع الحكومة والذى أكدته مذكرتها الايضاحية ذلك أن المذكرة الايضاحية للقانون التى أعدتها اللجنة المشتركة بمجلس الشعب قد رددت هذه العبارة كما وردت فى النص الأصلى للمادة السابعة من مشروع الحكومة ومذكرتها الايضاحية مما يدل على أن هذا المعنى كان مستقرا فى ذهن الشارع منذ بداية إعداد التشريع حتى آخر مراحله ولعله رأى فى إيراد تلك العبارة فى النص تزيدا يجافى الصياغة التشريعية السليمة، ويغنى عن ذلك إيرادها فى المذكرة الايضاحية للقانون كما جاءت فى المراحل التشريعية الأولى سالفة الذكر. أما النص فى المادة الرابعة من قانون الإصدار على أن " يعمل بأحكام الفصلين الثالث والرابع من القانون المرافق والجداول الملحقة به حتى 31 من ديسمبر سنة 1975" فقد قصد به كما أفصحت عن ذلك المذكرة الايضاحية للقانون اتاحة الفرصة فى فسحة زمنية أطول لتحقيق العدالة بين العاملين وذلك بترقية العاملين الذين لم يكونوا استوفوا المدد المقررة للترقية ويستوفونها فى الأجل الممتد حتى 31 من ديسمبر سنة 1975 الذى أتاحه الشارع لإتمام تطبيق نظام توصيف وتقييم وترتيب الوظائف فى الجهات التى لم يتم فيها وذلك فضلاً عما يتحيه هذا الأجل من توزيع نفقات تطبيق القانون على سنتين ماليتين.*
*          ومن حيث إنه يؤيد هذا النظر أولاً – أن الشارع لم يستهدف بقانون تصحيح أوضاع العاملين المشار إليه سن قواعد دائمة تسرى على كل من يعين فى ظلها بل قصد إلى وضع قواعد موقوته مقصورة الأثر على العاملين الموجودين بالخدمة فى تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون وذلك جريا على سنته فى التشريعات السابقة المماثلة التى صدرت بتسوية أوضاع العاملين وأقتصر تطبيقها على العاملين الموجودين فى الخدمة وقت العمل بها ومن هذه التشريعات قواعد الانصاف الصادرة فى 30 من يناير سنة 1994 وقانون المعادلات الدراسية رقم 371 لسنة 1953 والقانون رقم 35 لسنة 1967 بشأن تسوية حالات بعض العاملين بالدولة.*
*          ثانياً – أن المادة 19 من القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1975 المشار إليه التى وردت فى الفصل الرابع منه تشترط لحساب مدد الخدمة السابقة ضمن المدد الكلية اللازم تمضيتها لإجراء الترقيات الحتمية والجوازية على مقتضى أحكام الفصلين الثالث والرابع من هذا القانون – تشترط لذلك أن يقدم العامل طلبا إلى لجنة شئون العاملين بالجهة التى يتبعها خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ نشر القانون وإلا سقط حقه فى حسابها ومفهوم ذلك أن من يتسنى له إتخاذ هذا الإجراء إنما هو العامل الموجود فى الخدمة وقت العمل بالقانون أما من يلتحق بعد ذلك فلم يعرض له الشارع مما يدل على أنه لا يعنيه ولا يقصده.*
*          ومن حيث إنه يخلص مما تقدم أن تطبيق أحكام الفصلين الثالث والرابع من قانون تصحيح أوضاع العاملين المدنيين بالدولة والقطاع العام الصادر بالقانون رقم 11 لسنة 1975 والجداول الملحقة به رهين بأن يكون العامل موجود بالخدمة فى 31 من ديسمبر سنة 1974 وهو تاريخ العمل بالقانون المذكور.*
*" فلهذه الأسباب"**          وبعد المداولة قانوناًَ.*
*          " قررت المحكمة" أنه*
*          " يشترط لتطبيق أحكام الفصلين الثالث والرابع من قانون تصحيح أوضاع العاملين المدنيين بالدولة والقطاع العام الصادر بالقانون رقم 11 لسنة 1975 والجداول الملحقة به أن يكون العامل موجوداً بالخدمة فى 31 من ديسمبر سنة 1974 وهو تاريخ العمل بالقانون المذكور.*

----------

